# A Golden's Guide to Anger Management (Pic)



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, Thank picture is so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good advice, too cute.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I love it! I've seen this pic before, and I never get tired of it!


----------

